# Birch coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Perhaps Henry James described it best in The Great Good Place, his short story about a harried writer who dreams of a simple

yet special spot to get away from life's grueling demands and regain a little

peace of mind. Where do you go to escape the fast-paced anonymous city life?

Exactly.

&#8230;

More...


----------

